# Davison Mi, Last evening car show of the season.



## alleyyooper (Sep 17, 2017)

Several smallish towns in the area have a evening car show thru out the summer. Davison Mi has theirs every friday evening and most Fridays can find at least 100 cars and trucks attending. Some Fridays the shows are extra large and some on the small side such As during the back to the brick tune up shows.

So this past Fridays was on the special side being the last of the season and Vetrans apperation night.
So in that light I will start off with this veteran.










A Buick Regal.





55 Ford Crown Vic.





Buick Rivieria rag top.





Buick Special.





Plymouth very nice.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 17, 2017)

A 1930 Marquette, late bought up by Buick.






Low rider Mercury.






Oldsmobile.





Ford Panal truck. Owner Fat and Rapid DJ.









Ford.





AMC Hornet.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 17, 2017)

Oldsmobile street rod. A veteran owned car.














Salmon street rod.





Chevy II rug rat hauler in progress.





Cutlass.





Ford PU street rod.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 17, 2017)

Mercury.





Buick low rider.






Like the sign on the back of this one.







Pontiac Catalina.







Buick rag top.





Chevy street rod.





Buick special rag top.







 Al


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Great pics! As always, I enjoyed them.

Thanks!! 

BTW.....That yellow Olds is a beaut. And yes......*Blue* Lives Do Matter.


----------



## 2strokenut (Oct 6, 2017)

love this one the most.



alleyyooper said:


> 55 Ford Crown Vic.


----------

